# Anyone got a set of bodymax selectabell dumbells?



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone got, or used bodymax selectabell dumbells?

I like the idea of them, but do the weight plates rattle around, as that's the problem I have with my Olympic dumbell handles with free weights. They always rattle and move around.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I think they are similar to Bowflex dumbbells, in that they soon break if you drop them.

Ironmaster dumbbells are what you really want.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Dogbolt said:


> Anyone got, or used bodymax selectabell dumbells?
> 
> I like the idea of them, but do the weight plates rattle around, as that's the problem I have with my Olympic dumbell handles with free weights. They always rattle and move around.


All I see is boobs. Sorry bro.


----------

